# Central Florida Fishing Report



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good read, thanks for this!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well done, that’s a variety!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Can you give more details on that pomp fly?


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

i'll see if i have some better photos


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks so much John. Feel free to shoot a PM if you wish. I’m very interested in the size of this fly as well as the sized eyes you used. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice report!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

i didn't tie the fly though, rick did. i don't even have one.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

i have a photo of the fly on my phone that i got in a text message. i have emailed it to myself three times. it has yet to arrive. so please be patient- i really am trying


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Cap....I tried reaching you via your “contact form” on your website...and keep getting an error message. I’ll try a direct message via this website.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> i have a photo of the fly on my phone that i got in a text message. i have emailed it to myself three times. it has yet to arrive. so please be patient- i really am trying


No worries! I’ve yet to catch a pomp on fly. Tied tiny clausers, etc just very curious on size of that fly. You can direct load the photo from your phone if you save or copy from text then hit orange button Upload a File. But if it’s a secret recipe then please don’t worry!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

the flies in question, finally got it off the phone. the one i used had red eyes, white body, pink wing and tail. hook size either 4 or 2, 4 i think


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

sorry it took so long


----------

